# TT OWNERS CLUB



## stavros78 (Mar 14, 2010)

HI ALL IS THE TT OWNERS CLUB WORTH JOINNING? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Lots of discussion regarding this in the dedicated TTOC section of the forum

viewforum.php?f=1&start=0

# Please turn your caps lock off mate as it's deemed as shouting in text talk :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Join. Its great!!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I would say it is


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well worth it.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well worth the money - the mag is great!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Get and join !!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Audi sold/sells thousands of TTs but there are only 1794 TTOC TT's (as of 18th December 2009 or thereabouts!)... for £30/yr course it's worth it!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes....even if you live as far away as Dallas Texas.

cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course but on the other hand you could simply stay a free loader :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> Of course but on the other hand you could simply stay a free loader :wink:


Seconded 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo worth it I save more than the cost of joining just with the insurance discount I get for being a member


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Join the club, you know you want to [smiley=cheers.gif] Def worth it


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DEFFO IS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup definitely worth it 

Charlie


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Quite funny really, was wondering if I should join the TTOC, was gonna post a few questions about it!! Think i might join up! 

Shak


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I might even join it sounds so good.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I might even join it sounds so good.


 Na do yourself a favour and don't as you can get lots on here for free as many do :roll:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Of course but on the other hand you could simply stay a free loader :wink:
> ...


Here's an alternative view which I'm sure I'll get slated for [smiley=furious3.gif] but here goes :

Have thought about joining and planning on going to the next west mid TTOC meet on Wednesday to meet up with others for the first time, but as a 'freeloader' I'm now not so sure, if this is an example of TTOC members ie. continued sniping and snide remarks aimed at individuals who don't 'conform' and join up.

There also seems to have been quite a bit more on this subject in the last few months on the TTOC section of this forum....though as a non-member maybe I shouldn't have access to this section :wink:

I love my TT and as such wish to improve it as much as funds & time allow, and I will freely admit that I have learnt a lot in my time as a forum user for which I am grateful for (though the wallet is not always of the same opinion [smiley=bigcry.gif]), and have also tried to throw in my own two penny worth of tips and opinion where I think I can contribute.

However, I have been an active member of the TR Register Shropshire group (my other car) since 1986, and in the last 10 years I have organised many convoy runs, shows, local club events plus 8 annual weekend gatherings in Shropshire for visitors (members & non-members alike) from all over the country. I've also used the TR for many touring holidays abroad with friends and people who have since become firm friends after meeting them on these trips.

I hope this illustrates that my main car owning focus and energy is currently aimed at the TR though I could well feel comfortable with joining the TTOC community but in my own time and not after feeling 'bullied' into a decision.

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry you feel that way , I can understand where you are coming from and we will try and address your concerns.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i will join eventually but money is very tight and has been for the last 9 months basically lost out on £13000 in that time so i am doing my best to buy food at the moment!!
Plus i feel i put in as much as i take out of the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rich,

I hope you do come along to the West Mids meet on Wednesday buddy. I shall be there and we have met before at a North West meet towards the back end of last year..... so hope you will be there so we can have a chat 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

cannuck said:


> Here's an alternative view which I'm sure I'll get slated for [smiley=furious3.gif] but here goes :


I'm hoping that your opinion isn't based entirely on Les's comments above, as with a lot of things on a forum tone and sarcasm seem to be easily lost even with smilies to help out.

The are always going to be a large number of people who will only ever belong to the ******** as a member, seeing no benefit or having any desire to become part of the TTOC. There are also TT owners who enjoy their car's equally as much but also like to take their ownership to another level, and become paying TTOC members.

We have been trying for quite a while to provide more to TTOC members to make them stand out from the forum members in way of benefits and exclusives. I think we have actually gone a good distance so far in achieving this, quite a few of the new TTOC discounts are in our section on this forum already, but there is also a lot more we are striving to offer.

The club magazine alone is worth the membership fees, only members are able to recieve or purchase back issues of the magazine, along with reduced rates for TTOC events, and as stated above you can save the membership fee on insurance, workshop costs or modifications easily with the discounts in place. I have to conceed that some people will never want or see the worth in this and gain enough from the forum, but from the 1800+ people who have been TTOC members I think the feeling is clear 

I hope you will at some point join the TTOC, in fact now is a very good time just before the next magazine is due out, but also we are close to a milestone in current membership numbers which you could help us achieve 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys

I see my TT ownership as longterm and as such I intend to continue to use/benefit from/contribute to (take your pick) the forum [smiley=gossip.gif].
Through my involvement with the other car club, even though only at a local level, I understand & appreciate much of the work needed in running a club the size of the TTOC, part of which is the recruitment of new members. This helps to give a club its strength, but these 'tactics' of using guilt as a form of 'encouragement' to join the TTOC keep re-occurring from time to time on this forum and on this occasion I felt I needed to react with an alternative viewpoint. Perhaps I'm being oversensitive where this subject is concerned :?

Having said all this however, the banter which often occurs on this forum generally adds to its enjoyment IMHO, and I can certainly see myself as TTOC Member number ???? at some stage in the future . Until that time, I readily accept that some areas of the forum, discounts etc are accessable only to TTOC members.
Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Les was being ironic ... which reminds me of...

Do you know what irony is Baldrick?

Err... yes. It's a bit like goldy or bronzy only it's made of iron.  :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I think Les was being ironic ... which reminds me of...
> 
> Do you know what irony is Baldrick?
> 
> Err... yes. It's a bit like goldy or bronzy only it's made of iron.  :wink:


 Mr H you just know me too well. :wink: Will you marry me.  
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The club magazine alone is worth the membership fees, only members are able to recieve or purchase back issues of the magazine, along with reduced rates for TTOC events, and as stated above you can save the membership fee on insurance, workshop costs or modifications easily with the discounts in place. I have to conceed that some people will never want or see the worth in this and gain enough from the forum, but from the 1800+ people who have been TTOC members I think the feeling is clear 

Is this new as i have bought back issues when i wasn't a member?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> The club magazine alone is worth the membership fees, only members are able to recieve or purchase back issues of the magazine, along with reduced rates for TTOC events, and as stated above you can save the membership fee on insurance, workshop costs or modifications easily with the discounts in place. I have to conceed that some people will never want or see the worth in this and gain enough from the forum, but from the 1800+ people who have been TTOC members I think the feeling is clear
> 
> Is this new as i have bought back issues when i wasn't a member?


We have recently instigated this policy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

les said:


> Of course but on the other hand you could simply stay a free loader :wink:


Yeah way to go Les, newbie poster, I'm sure he can feel the love


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

triplefan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Of course but on the other hand you could simply stay a free loader :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and from a rep too 

but in all seriousness the TTOC is one of those things, I think i mainly joined up to be part of "the owners club" rather than anything else.. to some people being part of a owners club is a very scary annorack sort of thing... abit like train spotters or chess club... but it really isn't like that at all.. It's a status thing and my TT wears the OC badge with pride, and the mag is always a good read (especially when my cars in it :wink ... but a club is only ever as good as it's members.. so join up get involved and be apart of it....There really is a pretty good lot running the show at present (although not seen jammy for a while  ) Realisticly though the best people to ask about membership are infact members... anyone else who comments is commenting on something they don't know all the details on.... and i'm sure any TTOC member will be more than willing to answer any questions !!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Its called a sense of humour, some have more than others, some don't understand others while some just don't understand full stop. :wink: but if you give it you have to take it and some can only accept 50% of that. BTW Jammy sold his TT so we won't be hearing much of him I don't think. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Its called a sense of humour, some have more than others, some don't understand others while some just don't understand full stop. :wink: but if you give it you have to take it and some can only accept 50% of that. BTW Jammy sold his TT so we won't be hearing much of him I don't think. :?


I know he had  but he still holds all the money  can't reallyblame him, he wasn't happy with that TT it''d had alot of warrenty work !! :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on guys, you know Les means no harm or offense by anything he says, if anyone was genuinely upset or offended by anything he said I know he would be mortified, you have to cut him some slack as he is really very old now and if his pension doesn't get paid in time or he loses his bus pass he can get a bit cranky 

It is often tricky to transfer what would clearly have humerous intent if delivered verbally into an equally successful written version, as such there is always a danger that it can get misinterpreted. I also think that some of us who are on here far more than is healthy  get used to just ripping each other mercilessly and occasionally that can spill over to areas where maybe it isn't quite as successful, or can be read by people not as familiar with the varying personalities that frequent what is a fabulous environment on the whole.

Also let's face it Les is a controversial old git 

As I have said before I would happily pay £30 to be a member of the club associated with the car I love whether there was anything that came with membership or not and I genuinely feel that the value for money supplied by the TTOC is fantastic - if you make use of half of what the club offers you would make up for the membership fee many times over AND you get a fantastically produced magazine included =  

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Membership of the TTOC is less than half a tank of petrol. Nuff said. Nobody is forcing or bullying anybody to join the TTOC. You pays your money (or you don't) and takes your pick.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I've done it, i've just paid for a 1 year subscription for TTOC so my next question is, how do you get the TTOC badge on the bottom of the posts??

Shak


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

shshivji said:


> Well I've done it, i've just paid for a 1 year subscription for TTOC so my next question is, how do you get the TTOC badge on the bottom of the posts??
> 
> Shak


Top man have a look here viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721 you need to PM Nem


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've done it, i've just paid for a 1 year subscription for TTOC so my next question is, how do you get the TTOC badge on the bottom of the posts??
> ...


Cheers pal, looks like I have to wait untill I get my membership number   Suppose it will only be a few days 

Shak


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shshivji said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > shshivji said:
> ...


Welcome to the club good news and bad news, good news your membership number is 01848 bad new I am away for the next few days so I won't be able to get your membership pack out until next week.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the club good news and bad news, good news your membership number is 01848 bad new I am away for the next few days so I won't be able to get your membership pack out until next week.


No problem mate

Shak


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've done it, i've just paid for a 1 year subscription for TTOC so my next question is, how do you get the TTOC badge on the bottom of the posts??
> ...


sorted pal, thanks!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

shshivji said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > shshivji said:
> ...


Welcome to the club

Not long to wait and you will have the latest magazine  

Paul


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, will i Get a reminder about my membership renewal. not sure when its due, but im sure its soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Trev TT said:


> Hi, will i Get a reminder about my membership renewal. not sure when its due, but im sure its soon


 Same here, however I have always had a reminder in the past.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you didn't get a reminder yesterday it's not running out yet :wink:


----------



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

One more then :twisted:


----------

